

Wikimedia Ubuntu migration FAQ - known
http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Wikimedia_Ubuntu_migration_FAQ

======
liuliu
I've deployed ubuntu server edition for my website. It is stable indeed and
the update process is convenience. But, still, it lack of hardware support.
The RAID board I use do not provide .deb packaged driver and I have to patch
it myself. When I was trying to connect the disk array to server, ubuntu can
not recognize that. Well, as far as I use, ubuntu release is stable. But the
driver problem is painful, too.

